# Household work together



## Yoni

So in a house live with partner I feel sometimes really stressed me out. Everything I try clean my way. He is telling me what to do.
The way I clean dishwasher and the way I used the kitchen sink or small little things he come and try fix his way.

I got really annoyed. 
And telling him please do my way if u would not help at a time.

He told me he will stop doing that but he doing it again. And it really piss me off.
Today we plan on go to picnic I don't even want go anymore.


----------



## Sfort

Sounds like it's time for a divorce.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

Me and my late wife had this issue too. She wanted to dictate how I was doing most things. I kept talking to her and eventually decided that the person doing the work should do so in the way they choose. Both of us needed to feel that the division of labor was fair no matter how it was split. We were young too.


----------



## aaarghdub

I’m in the “drop the rope” camp. If you don’t like how I do it? Congrats I’ve lost any motivation and now you own it. 

Offering techniques is perfectly fine but past that you are imposing your rules on someone else and is borderline disrespectful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope4us55123

Yoni said:


> So in a house live with partner I feel sometimes really stressed me out. Everything I try clean my way. He is telling me what to do.
> The way I clean dishwasher and the way I used the kitchen sink or small little things he come and try fix his way.
> 
> I got really annoyed.
> And telling him please do my way if u would not help at a time.
> 
> He told me he will stop doing that but he doing it again. And it really piss me off.
> Today we plan on go to picnic I don't even want go anymore.



How long has this been going on?


----------

